# table background ändern?



## uwee (18. März 2005)

Hallo!

Einfache Frage:
Kann man den background einer Tabelle anpassen?
Ich habe hier ein Bild, das um einiges Größer ist als die Tabelle... zudem möchte ich nciht, dass es sich wiederholt, wenn es unten zu ende ist. Ist es möglich, soetwas einzustellen?!

UweE


----------



## T3ch (18. März 2005)

Hallo;

am einfachsten ist es, wenn du dein Bild an die Tabelle anpasst.
Mit CSS kannst du dann einstellen, dass sich das Bild nur vertikal wiederholt (also bis zum Tabellenende)->


```
<table style="background-repeat:repeat-y">
```


----------



## Maik (18. März 2005)

Mit der CSS-Eigenschaft *background-position* kannst du die Position für die linke obere Ecke der Hintergrundgrafik bestimmen:


```
table
{
background-image: url(bgImage.png);
background-position: 0 0; /* Bildposition links - oben in px */
}
```
Anmerkung: mit negativen Werten für *background-position* lässt sich die übergrosse Grafik aus dem sichtbaren Bereich der Tabelle verschieben.


greez, maik.l


----------

